# Random man giving unsolicited advice



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

With all of the moving and hustle we had been doing in the past year my husband and I weren't really able ro dedicate the time needed to train our boy Thor.
Now that the fur babies and I are somewhere permanent and I have help I've gone back to basics with Thor. My sister and I take our dogs for a 2-3 mile walk every morning. When we get back from our walks I take Thor back out, I've been working on his aggression towards cats and other dogs being walked. Also sitting when we come to corners and his pulling. Im fairly proud because were making progress. He ignores cats, doesn't pull and immediately stops at corners and I can easily guide him to my side (doesn't sit but, he is a work in progress)
Every morning while were doing this the same man is jogging and feels inclined to give his 2 cents. Apparently I'm letting my dog run all over me by the simple fact that I let him lead on the walks. That the dog needs to be at my left side at all times. Even though there is slack on the leash he is in front of me and that is soooo so so wrong according to this guy who also claims my dog needs intense training for his walking and "aggression" (thor by my side, has the hair on his back standing on end. he never barks or growls at him but does show signs on being uncomfortable)
Any thoughts on this subject? Am I walking Thor wrong? Should this guy keep his mouth shut? And at the risk of sounding ignorant, whats the real reason to walk him at my side?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

"Heel" is just a position,,the dog is on your left side...It's not a 'rule' that dogs have to heel while your taking a leisurely walk..

You are entitled to walk Thor any darn well way you please..The next time the guy makes a remark, I would ask him if he is professional dog trainer? 

It's really none of his business since you didn't ask him for his opinion..


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When I walk my dogs on a "fun" walk they do not have to be in heel position as long as they don't pull I have no problem. When I walk all 3 together Lakota's position is on my right side so she walks on both sides.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Your dog your rules really  As long as Thor is under control and not weaving through the man's legs then I would just smile and continue on your way. If the man is really pushy just say nicely "I'm not looking for advice or training tips thank you" 

When I'm walking on the road or around people my dogs are at a heel position beside me and their head is no more then a few inches in front of my leg. The reason I use this position is to keep them under control so people feel safe walking by and I can easily keep them away from cars, bikes, holes, or other random hazards which may pop up. In the country or large open spaces they are offleash if legally allowed or on long lines so they're still leashed but free to sniff and wander for the most part.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you guys for your input. 

Thor was a wild boy, he was 2 when we got him from a shelter. I was never able to walk him without pulling and for the first few months of having him he was very distant. Wouldn't let me touch him or really interact with him. 
A year later he is a total love bug and so protective of me and my children. He has done a complete turn around. In a matter of 2 weeks his behavior has improved tremendously on walks and his trust with other humans as well. 
I guess the mama bear in me is agitated with this mans advice. Im trying the best I can with my dog. He doesn't know the full extent of my situation at home. With a looming divorce. A 5 year old, a 4 year old, a 7 month old gs, homeschooling, pregnancy and a mom with not such great health. Getting a trainer is out of my budget and personally something I don't see as a necessity at the moment. 
Maybe it's the pregnancy hormones...I don't know but its annoying and overwhelming to be approached by him every freaking morning! I'm just going to have to tell him to refrain from talking

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations on your dog's improved behavior and the time and training you've put into it.

About the jogger, is there another side of a path or street you can walk on? If not, I'd just ignore him, do not respond back. Don't feed into him, I know that is hard! If I am in a busy place with my dog, I keep her a my side, otherwise I want her to enjoy her smells so in our early a.m. walk, she goes where she wants on our Flexy leash. 

Maybe the jogger was lunged at by a dog in the past. We've had some joggers come head on out of no where to scare the heck out of us.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Congratulations on your dog's improved behavior and the time and training you've put into it.
> 
> About the jogger, is there another side of a path or street you can walk on? If not, I'd just ignore him, do not respond back. Don't feed into him, I know that is hard! If I am in a busy place with my dog, I keep her a my side, otherwise I want her to enjoy her smells so in our early a.m. walk, she goes where she wants on our Flexy leash.
> 
> Maybe the jogger was lunged at by a dog in the past. We've had some joggers come head on out of no where to scare the heck out of us.


Thank you Gretchen. I'm pretty proud of Thor's improvement. 
I just prefer the route I take him on because there are lots of dogs in their yards and I'm working on getting him to ignore that. Which he has almost mastered. I think ill just take him at a different time of day. Eventually I would like to train him to walk at my side so I can walk more populated areas. But baby steps.
I dont know what this joggers deal is. Occasionally he'll have his belgian malinois with him. Every time I make the slightest move she goes crazy. Snarling, barking and lunging at me. Granted she walks beautifully but is god awful with people. 
Maybe this guy should take a page from his own book. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> "Heel" is just a position,,the dog is on your left side...It's not a 'rule' that dogs have to heel while your taking a leisurely walk..
> 
> You are entitled to walk Thor any darn well way you please..The next time the guy makes a remark, I would ask him if he is professional dog trainer?
> 
> It's really none of his business since you didn't ask him for his opinion..


And if by chance he is a professional dog trainer, say "Great then I'll take your card if I ever decide I need your services" 

I think its rude and arrogant to give unsolicated advice. And I agree with the others...you should be proud of the progress you've made. Keep up the good work.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Mac's Mom said:


> And if by chance he is a professional dog trainer, say "Great then I'll take your card if I ever decide I need your services"
> 
> I think its rude and arrogant to give unsolicated advice. And I agree with the others...you should be proud of the progress you've made. Keep up the good work.


Hahahaha I'm not that quick on my feet to ask that especially at 730am lol

Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Walk on right side, ok. 
Walk on left side, ok.
Walk in the middle, you get squashed like a bug. Ok? 

The man sounds like a Cesar Milan fan in the next stage of his Cesar-Mania where they have to go around and tell every one else how to manage and train their dogs. Ignore him.

If some man stopped every morning and gave me unwanted advice, I would start getting irritable when I knew he was approaching. Maybe Thor is resonding to your vibes. You do not like the guy, and he is wary of him. 

Good for you for maintaining a loose leash, and improving his reactivity toward cats. It sounds like you are on the right path. Think of a zinger to say to your jogger-buddy to have ready to shut him up good. I don't know, something like how great he is of a trainer, his dog doesn't need to accompany him on his morning jog. But it has to fit easy on your tongue, easy to spit out, and will give the guy second thoughts about messing with you again.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

brebrehj said:


> *I weren't really able ro dedicate the* *time needed to train our boy Thor*.
> 
> *I've been working on his aggression towards cats and other dogs being walked.*
> 
> ...


The above part of your post, sent out red flags to me. I realize I cleaned off the parts where he's getting better, and that is great! Truly! 

But, I can see where the jogger is coming from. If you are walking in a public area, it is your responsibility to have total control of your dog at all times. If your dog is showing ANY signs of aggression, he doesn't need to be out in front of you. Especially if this guy and others are running by daily. 

I'm certainly not saying you should take the jogger's advice. My thoughts are you may not be as far along in the socialization of your dog as you feel you are. It just takes one nip, and your world is turned upside down.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Lilie said:


> The above part of your post, sent out red flags to me. I realize I cleaned off the parts where he's getting better, and that is great! Truly!
> 
> But, I can see where the jogger is coming from. If you are walking in a public area, it is your responsibility to have total control of your dog at all times. If your dog is showing ANY signs of aggression, he doesn't need to be out in front of you. Especially if this guy and others are running by daily.
> 
> I'm certainly not saying you should take the jogger's advice. My thoughts are you may not be as far along in the socialization of your dog as you feel you are. It just takes one nip, and your world is turned upside down.


I am able to control thor without a problem. He always has a prong collar on while being walked and his leash has two handles, one at the end of the leash and one close to the collar. Im confident in my ability to restrain him if need be. 
The jogger himself has never seen thor act out. Its us basically walking back and fourth from one corner to another. Having him stop and come to my side, walk...sees a cat, keeps walking to the next corner, stops and comes to my side. Walk ignore any other dog passing or barking ect. 
Thor is very social with humans, maybe he is feeding off the agitation I feel with this man ane and is acting the way he does. Everyone else in the neighborhood loves him and he loves the attention he gets by reciprocating with a hand lick. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*You could say this next time*

"Oh, thank you Sir. I appreciate your help. I'm just glad he doesn't attack people anymore." (Little giggle as you look at your friend and smile) "Last time he atacked the guys crotch."


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I tend to ignore such people. But if you like lengthy arguments, tell him he needs to stop watching the Dog Whisperer because that is just all cr*p.  Some people love a good argument. 

This weekend a trainer (wanabee) working at my pet food store told me I was holding my dog's leash all wrong.  I said, "Oh", and continued my shopping as she started yelling after me, "I know people who broke their fingers....". 

My friends asked me if I told her how many obedience, rally and agility titles I have on my dogs, and that I also show inconformation, and that I must know how to hold a leash?


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

DWP said:


> "Oh, thank you Sir. I appreciate your help. I'm just glad he doesn't attack people anymore." (Little giggle as you look at your friend and smile) "Last time he atacked the guys crotch."


Hahahaha thats a good one!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

FlyAway said:


> I tend to ignore such people. But if you like lengthy arguments, tell him he needs to stop watching the Dog Whisperer because that is just all cr*p.  Some people love a good argument.
> 
> This weekend a trainer (wanabee) working at my pet food store told me I was holding my dog's leash all wrong.  I said, "Oh", and continued my shopping as she started yelling after me, "I know people who broke their fingers....".
> 
> My friends asked me if I told her how many obedience, rally and agility titles I have on my dogs, and that I also show inconformation, and that I must know how to hold a leash?


Funny that a few have mentioned Cesar Milan and or the dog whisperer. Yes he himself said I should look for reruns or for it on Netflix lol. 

Thats funny the remark you got at the pet store. You should have thrown your pups titles in that looney bins face! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I don't really see the problem with the way you walk him. I myself like to walk Cruz at a heel position at all time due to if something happens or supprises us, I just have a short leash to control him with. The longer the leash, the more lunging room he has. It's a security thing as we cross alot of people on walks also.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

DWP said:


> "Oh, thank you Sir. I appreciate your help. I'm just glad he doesn't attack people anymore." (Little giggle as you look at your friend and smile) "Last time he atacked the guys crotch."


I'm loving this answer!! LOL! :happyboogie:


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

My trainer said that as long as the leash is loose the dog can walk wherever, as soon as the leash goes taut, you stop. That sort of thing. 
When I walk my big fellow, I let him have leash, but as soon as I see another person coming towards, or we are about to pass... I choke right up on the leash and get him into heel position. 
You're doing wonderfully with Thor! This jogger is just a know it all. I'd be hard pressed not to say something like "Thor's great, usually, perhaps he just doesn't like Cesear Milan fans..." And walk away!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Apple said:


> My trainer said that as long as the leash is loose the dog can walk wherever, as soon as the leash goes taut, you stop. That sort of thing.
> When I walk my big fellow, I let him have leash, but as soon as I see another person coming towards, or we are about to pass... I choke right up on the leash and get him into heel position.
> You're doing wonderfully with Thor! This jogger is just a know it all. I'd be hard pressed not to say something like "Thor's great, usually, perhaps he just doesn't like Cesear Milan fans..." And walk away!
> 
> ...


Hahahaha its funny I've never run into a Cesear Milan fan ...except maybe this guy lol.

I do a similar technique when he starts pulling. Ill stop dead in my tracks and walk him in a sorta circle or walk to me and well continue. I do that to break is concentration and whatever he is so focused on. Seems to be working. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

How rude of someone to stop and give you unwanted advise! Tell him that your dog has better manners then him. At least Thor minds his own business!


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Nikitta said:


> How rude of someone to stop and give you unwanted advise! Tell him that your dog has better manners then him. At least Thor minds his own business!


Hahahahaha not to mention Thor is 20x's more handsome lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Next time give him a little advice about his jogging style. He tells you about Thor, and in response you tell him, "oh yeah, but I think you do not exhale properly and you need to work on your running technique more intensly. You really need to pay attention to how you lift your knees. You are looking into a knee replacement soon! It's really obvious when I watch you every day!" Give him some advice about his jogging every time you see him. I would have some fun!

My dog walks in front unless I ask him to heel. I prefer him walking in front of me.


----------



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

I would simply ignore the jogger's advice, or if it got too repetitive I'd offer "Gee, thanks for your advice, I will give it all the weight it deserves"


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

A few things here....

Since he's jogging, nothing would irritate him more than interrupting his run.

Next time, maybe you should STOP him dead in his tracks, and engage a lengthly conversation. Chew his ear off, and let him explain everything in explicit detail.. Every time you see him, gravitate towards him, wave your arms, get excited, and run to him for more advice. Ask stupid questions about his past experiences with GSD's and ask him to illustrate what he wants you to do.

I promise.... When he sees you, he will run the other way..LOL

As far as the dog goes... It does sound as if he's a bit excited, and may be intimidating to some.
Maybe having the dog stay back, might put him in a more controlled state.

I know that my dog will act entirely different if I let her take the lead. When she's by my side, she knows who's in charge.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

What is it about having a dog/puppy that makes these kind of people come out of the woodwork and offer up their non-expert opinions?! I would just try to ignore him as much as possible, just keep walking with little or no eye contact when you pass him, maybe a curt "hello" if necessary. It seems to me like he enjoys stopping his run to shower you with his wisdom. If you get stuck talking to him just glaze over stare off into the distance, or act in a hurry. Don't feel like you have to justify your training methods to him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Anthony8858 said:


> A few things here....
> 
> Since he's jogging, nothing would irritate him more than interrupting his run.
> 
> ...


You're completely right. Thor does come off as intimidating to some and he is a very excitable dog when new people or animals are present. Although this morning on our walk he past several dog, some fenced in and barking, others being walked. Nothing more than a small excited whimper came from him. 
Were making progress!  it's going to take some time to get him where I want him to be and eventually I would like him to walk at my side, so when we pass the small dog owners they aren't freaking out at two large GSD's walking on their same path. 
As for the man I really dont feel he has a leg to stand on. In his opinion GSD's and belgian malinois are one in the same 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

I think your doing everything right, and doing a great job!! I would feel the same way as far as wanting to defend my dog and I feel just as protective over my little guy as I do my own children. I say, as long as you know your making progress and you see improvement in Thor then you are doing the right thing and keep moving forward!!

Good luck!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's 24 hours in a day. how many hours are you moving
and hustling about?



brebrehj said:


> >>>>> With all of the moving and hustle we had been doing in the past year my husband and I weren't really able ro dedicate the time needed to train our boy Thor.<<<<<
> 
> 
> Now that the fur babies and I are somewhere permanent and I have help I've gone back to basics with Thor. My sister and I take our dogs for a 2-3 mile walk every morning. When we get back from our walks I take Thor back out, I've been working on his aggression towards cats and other dogs being walked. Also sitting when we come to corners and his pulling. Im fairly proud because were making progress. He ignores cats, doesn't pull and immediately stops at corners and I can easily guide him to my side (doesn't sit but, he is a work in progress)
> ...


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

loveformygermanshepherd said:


> I think your doing everything right, and doing a great job!! I would feel the same way as far as wanting to defend my dog and I feel just as protective over my little guy as I do my own children. I say, as long as you know your making progress and you see improvement in Thor then you are doing the right thing and keep moving forward!!
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the encouraging words

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> there's 24 hours in a day. how many hours are you moving
> and hustling about?


With in the year and a half we've had thor we have moved 4 times, California, Georgia, kansas and now back to California. All of which we've done on our own.
Once getting to our new duty stations there were a slew of things to get set in place with the dog registration and things with the children. Once those things were set in place it was almost as if we had to pack up and move again.
Im sure there were ways I could have found the time to get thor set up in training and there isn't much of an excuse. 
Its a moot point. Im correcting his behavior now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

brebrehj said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your welcome!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

...Everyone who's ever owned a dog has opinions about how to raise and train them. But few actually have the experience to back up their theories and opinions. I would ignore the jogger while continuing to strive to improve your dog's leash walking. I wouldn't even call what this guy said "advice." If he had a real, constructive tip he wanted to pass on in a polite, respectful way, that would be one thing. But to just say "your dog should be on your left and not out in front" is just dumb. You don't need to require competition type heeling on a neighborhood walk. There are a lot of idiots out there, and perhaps you met one...


----------



## Jajjaaj (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh my... gotta' love the arrogant owners that have the need to tell everyone how smart they are....

Because I tend to walk my dogs where other dogs and humans are, they walk on my left... and then there are times they walk on my right, but that is how I trained them. They know by which side the leash falls that that is where they are suppose to be. Because of strangers and dogs, mine must be able to adjust. When we decide to just wander, I let my babies sniff and explore. They could be in front of me, behind me, or whatever the heck they want. What I am saying is, you know your Thor better than anyone else and you know what is good for him. Whether he is on your right, your left, in front, whatever, this man is out of line. Now, I admit I am a bit mouthy and don't take any crap from anyone, and I would tell him that if he was smart he would learn to mind his own d**n business and take the time to teach HIS own dog some manners. All the while looking him square in the eye with a stern look.


----------

